# BMC dealers in Oregon



## poorasdirt (Apr 3, 2009)

It looks like there are two dealers in Oregon: Full Cycles in Corvallis and Galen Cycles in Roseburg. 

Does anyone here have experience with any of these guys? I'll be purchasing a Race Master SLX01 or Road Racer SL01 in Mid July. As a pretty new road rider I'm looking for a good LBS who can walk me through every step of the process... 

(I'm not interested in dealers outside of OR because I'd have to pay sales tax, so anyone in the WA area is out of the question for me).


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I think Portland Bicycle Studio is a dealer.


----------



## Jimi_Lee (May 3, 2006)

I like Full Cycles. They are easy to talk with and are pretty candid. They have a good relationship with a lot of the OSU race team as well.


----------



## SimeofPag (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah Full is a dealer


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Universal Cycles sell BMC. I used them for on line stuff with great service. The have a store in Portland.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Do people still buy BMC bikes?

They look cool, but both price and performance aren't impressive.


----------



## poorasdirt (Apr 3, 2009)

MarvinK said:


> Do people still buy BMC bikes?
> 
> They look cool, but both price and performance aren't impressive.


what do you mean? this would be my first serious road bike and i'd like to know everyones opinion on BMC.


----------



## tyro (May 15, 2005)

I've never heard anything but great things about them. A few of my pro racer buddies say that they are superb bikes. If you can, go ride one if you can and judge it for yourself.


----------

